# How to make Firefox as fast as Chrome?



## theshadowxx (Feb 4, 2010)

How do you do it?


----------



## lubo4444 (Feb 4, 2010)

What do you mean? Firefox it's pretty fast.


----------



## theshadowxx (Feb 5, 2010)

I know I just mean like faster load times. 


have you used chrome before? you will notice the difference in speed between chrome and firefox instantly.


----------



## Fatback (Feb 5, 2010)

Chrome is a good bit faster then FireFox. I don't know of anyway to make FF faster. I stopped using it a while ago. It just got to slow.


----------



## G25r8cer (Feb 5, 2010)

There is plenty of ways to make Firefox faster

Do some searching around in about:config

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Firefox-Load-Pages-Faster


----------



## theshadowxx (Feb 5, 2010)

G25r8cer said:


> There is plenty of ways to make Firefox faster
> 
> Do some searching around in about:config
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Firefox-Load-Pages-Faster




hmm just tried it out, thanks for the link I tried it out and it seems that I just got firefox to work just as fast as google chrome thanks for the link. Again, sorry for my lazyness to not do research, I googl'ed it a few times but never found any good articles.


----------



## Drenlin (Feb 5, 2010)

That's pretty awesome. I'd already done the pipelining stuff, but something about the “network.http.keep-alive” thing helped.


----------



## theshadowxx (Feb 6, 2010)

just another quick question for you guys


when using firefox, it only has one process  firefox.exe (task manager)  but when using chrome it has multiplce processes if im doing tabbed browsing so more than 1 chrom.exe process comes up in the task manager, each uses a certain amount of memory, while when tabbed browsing in firefox, when i do tabbed browsing there is only 1 firefox.exe process and it uses more memory. whats better?  to have more 1 big firefox.exe process or multiplice chrome.exe process?   (assuming that they both equal the same amount of memory usage)


----------



## jpdaballa (Feb 6, 2010)

G25r8cer said:


> There is plenty of ways to make Firefox faster
> 
> Do some searching around in about:config
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Firefox-Load-Pages-Faster



thanks for the link, however i still feel like chrome is faster... 

doesn't matter though anything is better then IE these days


----------



## Paul17041993 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive never found a difference in speeds, firefox always seems to load my pages almost instantly even at 25kbps,
anyway, having separate processes for each tab can be slightly unstable and can use up more memory than having one process


----------



## theshadowxx (Feb 8, 2010)

Paul17041993 said:


> Ive never found a difference in speeds, firefox always seems to load my pages almost instantly even at 25kbps,
> anyway, having separate processes for each tab can be slightly unstable and can use up more memory than having one process




ahh ok thanks Paul17041993!


----------



## WhiteTree (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought chrome's multiple processes was one of it's specific design features in that it allows a tab to crash without bringing the whole browser down. It may use more memory, but isn't it a good thing overall?


----------



## theshadowxx (Feb 13, 2010)

WhiteTree said:


> I thought chrome's multiple processes was one of it's specific design features in that it allows a tab to crash without bringing the whole browser down. It may use more memory, but isn't it a good thing overall?








bump for more answers


----------



## canivari (Feb 13, 2010)

Take a look:

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2009...x-tweaks-that-will-double-your-browser-speed/

Thats what i use


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Get a faster computer or faster internet.

All the modern browsers are about the same speed. The difference is nill.


----------



## Flaring Afro (Feb 13, 2010)

Also, on the crash thing last time I checked chrome didn't save your history, where with firefox you get asked if you want to reload what you had.

For loading, firefox and chrome are better at loading certain things, but the difference isnt noticeable unless you have a crappy computer anyways. Also, firefox is more secure.


----------



## canivari (Feb 13, 2010)

Bodaggit23 said:


> Get a faster computer or faster internet.
> 
> All the modern browsers are about the same speed. The difference is nill.



Dont really agree with you with your last sentence.
I think it cant  be compared a IE8 loading for the first time(not being in cache) or opening a tab with for example a firefox opening for the first time or opening tabs..


----------



## ganzey (Feb 14, 2010)

every time i try to download chrome in firefox it crashes.


----------



## WhiteTree (Feb 14, 2010)

Has anyone noticed any real advantages to separate processes for tabs? (I think I read somewhere that firefox was going this route as well sometime in the future.)

As for speed, I've found chrome to start slightly faster than firefox, but not enough to really matter. Browsing speed was about the same, but due to ad block plus, firefox was sometimes faster. (I think chrome has ad block plus available now, although I haven't tried it with chrome yet.)


----------



## linkin (Feb 14, 2010)

internet explorer is quite horrible for tabbed browsing. not to mention they stole the idea from some other broswer (firefox i think)

Firefox has great addons, Chrome has none at all IIRC. Used chrome for a while. on my old lappy it didn't work with the laptops touchpad, for scrolling anyway.


----------



## theshadowxx (Feb 14, 2010)

theshadowxx said:


> just another quick question for you guys
> 
> 
> when using firefox, it only has one process  firefox.exe (task manager)  but when using chrome it has multiplce processes if im doing tabbed browsing so more than 1 chrom.exe process comes up in the task manager, each uses a certain amount of memory, while when tabbed browsing in firefox, when i do tabbed browsing there is only 1 firefox.exe process and it uses more memory. whats better?  to have more 1 big firefox.exe process or multiplice chrome.exe process?   (assuming that they both equal the same amount of memory usage)





i was actually bumping because I wanted to know which is better (in the processes sense)  (tabbed browsing)


----------



## Rit (Feb 15, 2010)

Granted my computer is fairly craptastic... I don't see a huge enough difference between FF and Chrome to really monkey around with the settings.


----------



## canivari (Feb 15, 2010)

Well the good thing about firefox is that is very fast at the startup stage and opening tabs or new windows and even if is full of Add-ons..
The bad thing... is you need a lot of RAM to feed the guy..i mean after 1 or 2 hours open if you check in task manager the ram that is consuming..its crazy..
Internet explorer..doesnt eat a lot of RAM but is slow...as hell..
Chrome..havent tested yet so cant say anything about it..


----------

